# Specialized S-Works Levo vs. Pivot Shuttle?



## camus (Apr 21, 2004)

I have a 2016 Levo Turbo right now and absolutely love the bike.

I've ordered a 2018 S-Works Levo but apparently there is serious back order situation right now and it's possible I may never see the bike until the 2019 model comes out in mid-summer. :madman:

I've recently been reading about the the new Pivot Shuttle.

Searched high and low on the internet but can't find a good comparison of these two bikes.

I understand that Pivots have amazing build quality. Yet, for the same ~$10K price tag as the S-Works which comes with carbon wheels and all top of the line components, the Shuttle is delivered with XT parts and alum wheels. :madmax:

Also, I have no idea about the Shimano motor vs. the Brose. At least with the S-Works I would be sticking with the devil I know vs. an unknown. 

Lastly, there is no way to hack the Shimano motor. Not sure if I could own an e-bike that turns into a boat anchor at 20MPH (I've modded my Levo to assist at higher speeds) as I ride a couple miles on the street to get to the trails.

Any feedback on the Shuttle vs the Levo?


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

I have not ridden the shuttle, but it would be my choice, no question about it. DW link suspension, Shimano motor and Di2. Bad ass period.


----------



## comtn (Jan 23, 2018)

What about the expert? I'm pretty sure they are either available or will be shortly. I have the carbon comp and really for another k you a lot with the wheels and ohlins fork. The revelation fork is ok not great. Lyrik 160 on order so I am half way to the expert price anyway...


----------



## JillRide45 (Dec 11, 2015)

comtn said:


> What about the expert? I'm pretty sure they are either available or will be shortly. I have the carbon comp and really for another k you a lot with the wheels and ohlins fork. The revelation fork is ok not great. Lyrik 160 on order so I am half way to the expert price anyway...


I have to second this opinion, I really think Specialized overprices the upgrades on the S-works model. The Carbon Comp and the Carbon Expert are priced better. Heck I have a pair of the Roval Carbon 38 boost wheels (takeoffs) for $850, throw them on an expert and you are almost to the S-works. Then get the exact carbon handlebars you want, so many options.

But if you want a more downhill oriented bike why not the Kenevo

On another note, I love the handlebar control on the 2018 Levo, switching power is quicker than switching gears.


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

camus said:


> Lastly, there is no way to hack the Shimano motor. Not sure if I could own an e-bike that turns into a boat anchor at 20MPH (I've modded my Levo to assist at higher speeds) as I ride a couple miles on the street to get to the trails.


Quoted for posterity.

Mods, hello?

-Walt


----------



## camus (Apr 21, 2004)

Walt said:


> Quoted for posterity.
> 
> Mods, hello?
> 
> -Walt


OMG! Am I, like, in trouble!? Modssss! Modsss! Come and spank my internet butt! I've been a very naughty boy. :ciappa:


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

camus said:


> OMG! Am I, like, in trouble!? Modssss! Modsss! Come and spank my internet butt! I've been a very naughty boy. :ciappa:


Just one more reason to ban e-motors. You guy's did it to yourselves.


----------



## comtn (Jan 23, 2018)

life behind bars said:


> Just one more reason to ban e-motors. You guy's did it to yourselves.


I did the same. The drop off in power is annoying. I can do about 25-27 before I run out of gears.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

comtn said:


> I did the same. The drop off in power is annoying. I can do about 25-27 before I run out of gears.


For posterity.


----------



## camus (Apr 21, 2004)

life behind bars said:


> Just one more reason to ban e-motors. You guy's did it to yourselves.


Ban e-motors? That would make me sad. :cryin:

But, seriously, what are you talking about? "You guys did it to yourselves." What does that even mean? And why is this other person calling the mods? 

Apparently I missed something. I'm just an old geezer who loves bikes. I have a garage full of them.

I don't understand all the hate about e-bikes. Nor do I understand why someone who obviously dislikes them (no motor, no way?) would even be hanging out on an e-bike forum.

Dude... seriously. Do you not have better things to do with your time? I'm not trying to be a D. Honest question.

Have a better one!


----------



## camus (Apr 21, 2004)

comtn said:


> What about the expert? I'm pretty sure they are either available or will be shortly. I have the carbon comp and really for another k you a lot with the wheels and ohlins fork. The revelation fork is ok not great. Lyrik 160 on order so I am half way to the expert price anyway...


Thanks.

Funny thing is, a while back the shop originally suggested an Expert and offered to upgrade almost all the components (at a good discount) to the same as the S-works (XX1, etc.) I considered it - especially because the S-Works fluorescent green paintjop is a bit flashy for me.

But after they upgraded all the components the price was within $1K of the S-works. So I thought I would just hold out to get the carbon rear triangle and the S-works name for resale value.

Maybe I should see if my LBS chain can get an Expert and just go with that original plan.


----------



## JillRide45 (Dec 11, 2015)

Have you called every Specialized store that you would be willing to drive to? Specialized may not have the S-works at the warehouse but a store could have it on the floor. On the Specialized website they list L and M at several stores in So. Cal (for some reason I am thinking you are in Cali). When I was looking for a small carbon back in December everyone said April/May. One store we called about a large for my husband, said hey we have a small coming FedEx today (Specialized had told me May). I agree to support your local guys but if they can't get the bike you may have to go somewhere else.


----------



## camus (Apr 21, 2004)

JillRide45 said:


> Have you called every Specialized store that you would be willing to drive to? Specialized may not have the S-works at the warehouse but a store could have it on the floor. On the Specialized website they list L and M at several stores in So. Cal (for some reason I am thinking you are in Cali). When I was looking for a small carbon back in December everyone said April/May. One store we called about a large for my husband, said hey we have a small coming FedEx today (Specialized had told me May). I agree to support your local guys but if they can't get the bike you may have to go somewhere else.


Thanks. Yes. Someone told me they saw an S-works sitting on the floor at a shop in San Diego. Tho I'm in northern CA. I'll check out the Specialized website. I didn't even know you could search stores for bikes. In fact, I spoke to Specialized customer support a few days ago and specifically asked if they knew if it was in stock anywhere and they said there was no way to tell. 

Thanks for being so helpful.


----------



## JillRide45 (Dec 11, 2015)

Go to the Specialized website and select the bike and size you want, on the right hand side it says Find Nearby. You can put in a zipcode and see all dealers within a 200mi radius that ordered one and may still have one. Even if it says out of stock, call.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

camus said:


> I have a 2016 Levo Turbo right now and absolutely love the bike.
> 
> I've ordered a 2018 S-Works Levo but apparently there is serious back order situation right now and it's possible I may never see the bike until the 2019 model comes out in mid-summer. :madman:
> 
> ...


There is ZERO discussion about modifications to motors allowed on MTBR.


----------

